# Boss truck side plow wiring



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a boss truck side harness for a 2015 f350. It was on a friends truck for 2 seasons. $100.00
Call 313-443-7067


----------



## helmjama (Jul 20, 2014)

i know this has been a while is this still available


----------

